# Shear pin replacement clutch arm 3510 Mahindra



## gkuhn51 (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone ever replaced a shear pin in a mahindra 3510 on the clutch arm which works the throw out bearing and if so do you have to split the tractor?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello gkuhn51,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Look for an access cover or inspection plate that would allow you to get to the shear pin. If no access.....you'll have to split it.


----------

